# WINTER IS BACK!!!!



## ItsAlwaysSunnyInNEOhio (Jun 18, 2013)

GONNA BE REAL DAM COLD DIS WEEKEND AND NXT WEEK. FINGERS CROSSED FOR ICE!!1


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

YAY!!! Now all we have to do is wait for the water temp to drop from 45 to 32 and then 4 inches of ice to form before the next warm up. LOL


----------



## backfar (Sep 24, 2014)

My shanty is still in the back of the suv....I'm ready...


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

I'm done hoping. I gave in and finally put my shanty back up in the loft of my shed last weekend. Of course i then decided to go fishing so made the drive to find some waxworms. Got bait and then drove to the reservoir to fish...... until i realized i did not have my 2017 license while i am standing there with a pole in my hand. Drove back home, purchased it online, drove to a closer reservoir........ then got a call my parents were coming to visit. Managed about 15 minutes of actual fishing time last weekend. Told myself, there is always next weekend........

I will be standing somewhere with a pole in my hand this weekend.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

6 degrees Saturday night.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

ress said:


> 6 degrees Saturday night.


Wont matter...seeing how its gonna be mid forties next week again...water is way too warm now to form any considerable ice to stand on, if any at all...I have a low of 21 for central ohio saturday night.


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Here's what I'm looking at here in northeast Ohio.....















There is absolutely zero chance of getting on any sort of lake, now a little pond I'll give a whopping 2% chance lol, and that's only if the temps come even colder than they are showing. But, for the last couple days, the temps drop more each day. Water temps are around 40-45 right now so it needs to get damn cold gentleman. But that said I'll be looking around next Friday when I'm bored before work


----------



## icetester (Feb 16, 2015)

Just stay away cold, you are completely pointless and not wanted now. 
You had your chance the last 2 years.


----------



## Northern (May 6, 2008)

Glad to see I'm not the only one with grand delusions blowing off work and ice fishing next Friday. It is fun to dream...


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

You can ice fish next Friday but it won't be in Ohio. The U.P. Probably has plenty


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

I just passed 2 ponds, both completely iced over with a dusting of snow on top, nice hard layer. Still hopeful for Friday, give me 3-4" and I'll be on it!


----------



## Northern (May 6, 2008)

Check out these lows:


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

I went to Knox marina Saturday to pick up my new boat. Went down by the lake and was surprised to see a layer of ice on the whole lake that I could see. There were geese walking on the ice and occasionally one would go through the ice. For a split second my hopes got high that we would get good ice again but reality hit.


----------

